# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  Старый добрый GPG

## Макcим

Пользоваться шифрованием в Linux проще, чем может показаться. Fedora содержит все необходимое. Итак, приветствуем в студии KGpg.

1. Запускаем KGpg и нажимаем "создать пару ключей". 



2. Вводим имя, электронную почту и комментарий по желанию. Рекомендую поставить длину ключа *4096*. 



3. Вводим надежный пароль. Рекомендации здесь. 



4. Не забываем сохранить сертификат отзыва. 



Запомнили местоположение файла? А теперь скопируйте его в надежное место и зашифруйте. 

Тоже самое необходимо сделать с открытым и закрытым ключем. 

Щелкаем правой кнопкой мыши и выбираем "Экспорт открытого ключа".  Затем "Экспорт закрытого ключа". Открытый ключ можно давать кому угодно, с его помощью для Вас шифруют сообщения и файлы. А вот закрытый вместе с сертификатом попасть в чужие руки не должен.

Практическое применение. 

Шифрование сообщений

Было.



Стало.



Проверка подписи

Импортируем открытый ключ, например Tor. Скачиваем Tor Browser и сигнатуру.

Файл => Открыть редактор => Проверить подпись и выбираете сигнатуру или сам файл. Если подпись верна, значит файл не битый и подписан автором, значит ему можно доверять. 

С помощью ключей GPG можно шифровать электронную почту, а так же сообщения в системе Jabber.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

